# no 3D in KDE, but present in xfce4 or X-session

## Blinkenlichten

Hello there !

I've installed ati-drivers-8.40.4 (on PCI-E ATI Radeon X1600), fglrx modprobed succesfully, glxinfo says "direct rendering: Yes" when I'm in X-sesson, or xfce4(I've been logging in xfce4-session, using KDM). When I'm logging in KDE-session I get no direct rendering, glxinfo says "direct rendering: No", and I can see why :

Xorg.0.log in xfce4 : ftp://tfsoft.org.ua:21/incoming/in_xfce4_Xorg.0.log   - all is fine, no errors there.

Xorg.0.log in kde-3.5.5  : ftp://tfsoft.org.ua:21/incoming/in_kde_Xorg.0.log  -> there are bad things :

```

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:3:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xa0000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xa0000 to 0x2b5a77312000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xa1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.40.4

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jul 31 2007

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.20-gentoo-r8

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x000a2000

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 18.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

firegl_InitUMM failed

(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to initialize UMM driver.

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xa0000 at 0x2b5a77312000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x0ffe0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xa0000000, size: 0xffe0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xa8000000, size: 0x7fe0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xac000000, size: 0x3fe0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xae000000, size: 0x1fe0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xaf000000, size: 0xfe0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xaf800000, size: 0x7e0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xafc00000, size: 0x3e0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xafe00000, size: 0x1e0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xaff00000, size: 0xe0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xaff80000, size: 0x60000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xaffc0000,0x20000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xaff80000,0x60000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xaff00000,0xe0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xafe00000,0x1e0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xafc00000,0x3e0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xaf800000,0x7e0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xaf000000,0xfe0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xae000000,0x1fe0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xac000000,0x3fe0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xa8000000,0x7fe0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xa0000000,0xffe0000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7167

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video not supported without DRI enabled.

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 16

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

[glesx] __glESXExtensionInit: No GL ES2.0 capable screen found!

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete+ledscroll(group_lock)" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+us+ru(winkeys):2+group(lwin_toggle)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

here is my xorg.conf ftp://tfsoft.org.ua:21/incoming/xorg.conf (I think all is fine there)

I don't know what's wrong. (There is fast solution of this problem - to use xfce4   :Smile:  , but I used to work in KDE)

Thanks for payed attention.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Xanadu

 *Blinkenlichten wrote:*   

> Hello there !
> 
> I've installed ati-drivers-8.40.4 (on PCI-E ATI Radeon X1600), fglrx modprobed succesfully, glxinfo says "direct rendering: Yes" when I'm in X-sesson, or xfce4(I've been logging in xfce4-session, using KDM). When I'm logging in KDE-session I get no direct rendering, glxinfo says "direct rendering: No", and I can see why

 

I can't look at the files you've posted, I'm on a Public Internet connection that only allows TCP/80 connections (thus no FTP, no RSYNC, etc.), however I have a question:

What does glxgears say under KDE and then under XFCE?  I'd be a bit more interested in seeing that.  Start is from konsole ( and whatever you use in XFCE - xterm?) so you can see the FPS output.  That'll REALLY say whether GL is indeed working or not.  You may have to emerge x11-apps/mesa-progs to get glxgears if you don't already have it on your system.

P.S.  I don't know how much help I can be anyway since I've never owned (and these days refuse to...) an ATI card.  If it was an nVidia, then I could probably be of more help.  :Smile: 

----------

## mdmnchr

I have this problem as well.  It seems to be intermittent though.  On initial log in DRI seem to work okay.  If I log out and back in DRI fails with the same error Blinkenlichten has posted in Xorg.0.log.  I did notice we run the same kernel 2.6.20.

Shutting down xdm and removing and reinserting the fglrx module and logging back in allows DRI to function again.    

I have composite disabled in xorg.conf.

Any help in this matter would be appreciated.

----------

## Blinkenlichten

Greetings!

Sorry for that a little unconciuos 1-st post, now I can see that no matter what to start KDE or X or xfce. I've recompiled the kernel and reinstalled ati-drivers, now I have the same thing:

1) I'm starting KDM/GDM (no matter what exactly, there are no diff. in Xorg.0.log in both cases ), then I'm logging in KDE/xfce, glxinfo says "Yes" and glxgears shows 4000 fps, at this moment Xorg.0.log is : ftp://tfsoft.org.ua:21/incoming/in_xfce4_Xorg.0.log ;

2)then I'm logging out from WM (kdm/gdm is still running) Xorg.0.log since this moment have such figure (and there is no more direct rendering after secondary login, glxinfo says "No" and glxgears shows 300fps) : ftp://tfsoft.org.ua:21/incoming/in_kde_Xorg.0.log [don't look at names of files, no matter KDE/xfce]

So, that's the problem, becides in X-session (I mean twm) all works fine.

So I have a question about this string in Xorg.0.log : "[glesx] __glESXExtensionInit: No GL ES2.0 capable screen found!".

Can somebody tell me what matter have this lib (glesx.so), and why is  it works after login, and refuces to work after logout?   :Smile: 

Thanks a lot.

----------

## mdmnchr

As a work around;

 I've discovered that checking the "Restart the X server with each login." option in gdm allows me to log out and in as much as I wish and DRI will still function.  Logging in and out is just a bit slower.  Oh well.

Have Fun!

----------

## mastacloak

 *mdmnchr wrote:*   

> As a work around;
> 
>  I've discovered that checking the "Restart the X server with each login." option in gdm allows me to log out and in as much as I wish and DRI will still function.  Logging in and out is just a bit slower.  Oh well.
> 
> Have Fun!

 

Thank you for this good idea.

This works also with kdm:

Just edit /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc (replace 3.5 with your current kde version) and uncomment the following line to

```
TerminateServer=true
```

----------

